#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-01-19
<bcurtiswx_> hey maco, when r u moving?
<maco> bcurtiswx_: saturay
<bcurtiswx_> is that like couple hours before saturday? :P
<bcurtiswx_> where r u working at?
<maco> hehe
<bcurtiswx_> i.e. Tamarah (my Fiancee) works at the NOAA building across the street :P
<maco> sourcefire
<maco> in columbia
<bcurtiswx_> cool
<bcurtiswx_> maco, wow wind powered.  thats gotta be expensice rent!
<bcurtiswx_> expensive*
<maco> only $20 more than the place crimsun & i shared in dc
<bcurtiswx_> you sharing it with anyone this time around?
<maco> but bigger, and with a pool
<maco> nope
<bcurtiswx_> im moving to falls church myself, with Tamarah
<bcurtiswx_> 1099/mon rent.. not bad
<maco> i finally get to have the living room NOT double as a bedroom (except in case of guests), not screwing that up!
<maco> wow thats really good
<bcurtiswx_> if i decide yes, would I be able to bring Tamarah
<maco> yes
<maco> i never used punchbowl before, but i tried to set it to say "and a guest"...did it not do that?
<bcurtiswx_> nope
<maco> hrmph
<maco> maybe its when you rsvp it asks about guests?
<bcurtiswx_> how many people u expecting?
<maco> i invited 28
<bcurtiswx_> wow, and we'll fit?
<maco> have had 1 no and 4 yes so far
<maco> not all sitting at once...unless some are on the floor...
<maco> only enough seats for like 10 people to sit at a time
<bcurtiswx_> ok
<maco> im guessing about 20 will say yes... figure 2/3 is a good rule of thumb for invitations to things...
<bcurtiswx_> you should re-invite to TOI :P
<maco> but the point of a housewarming is seeing the new place silly :P
<bcurtiswx_> i know, have TOi cater..
<bcurtiswx_> heres where you tell me you're not made of $$ :P
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-01-21
<bcurtiswx> maco, do you know if dan's dad's name is Jim ?
<maco> bcurtiswx: dunno, never met his folks. for some reason i think he's also a D though.
<bcurtiswx> maco, k thx
<bcurtiswx> i've been meaning to ask him, never see him here anymore
<maco> i know when they both taught at the same uni, they had the same email address but dan with a "2" at the end
<maco> (erm i think it was a 2 that was his special marker...)
<bcurtiswx> k
<maco> er....you know he's deploying in a couple days, right?
<maco> thats why he's not around..
<bcurtiswx> deploying?
<maco> yeah
<bcurtiswx> where to?
<maco> he works for the military
<maco> take a wild guess
<bcurtiswx> Afghanistan?
<maco> elsewhere in that region too
<maco> logged channel, dunno how much more than that should be said
<bcurtiswx> maco, not a prob
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-01-17
<cprofitt> hello folks
<cprofitt> I corrected your re-approval date to 2013-6-27
<maco> hi
<maco> thanks
<cprofitt> no problem
<ChinnoDog> omg, life
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-01-18
<ChinnoDog> hi maco
<maco> hola
<ChinnoDog> maco: Brad says you haven't been to HacDC in awhile :-)
<maco> yeah, not since november or so
<maco> no, october
<ChinnoDog> Have you been going to Saturday meetings?
<maco> no
<maco> i quit doing ubuntu development
<ChinnoDog> oh.
<ChinnoDog> What do you do now?
<maco> i got a spinning wheel for christmas
<ChinnoDog> hmm. Did you burn out?
<maco> yes. 5 years is long enough.
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ChinnoDog> I don't think I am ever going to burn out
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-01-21
<semitones> 5 years is a legacy :)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-01-13
<adom> Hate finding out my screen session has been killed.
<adom> meh
<adom> trying to find some players and a DM for a new Pathfinder campaign in the Richmond area if anyone wants to join. might be a drive for anyone in the DC area, but figured I'd check.
<adom> pm if interested, as im often /away and check in from time to time
<ChinnoDog> What is Pathfinder?
<adom> its what D&D4 should have been.
<adom> basically identical to D&D, but it was designed by some of the D&D team that left Wizard when they released version 4 because, like most D&D fans, they believed version 4 was blasphemy in the D&D franchise.
<adom> disclaimer: i wasnt into D&D during that time, this is just what ive heard from multiple D&Ders
<adom> but Pathfinder is great, i've played a couple times now and its fun
<adom> for more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pathfinder_Roleplaying_Game and http://paizo.com/prd/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-01-17
<bcurtiswx> mthaddon, hi :)
<mthaddon> bcurtiswx: hi there - did you see my last reply to the ticket?
<bcurtiswx> The one mentioning that you wanted to allow my IP so I can check out the site?
<mthaddon> yep
<bcurtiswx> yes, lol
<mthaddon> I guess that's a yes :)
<mthaddon> see pm
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-01-19
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-16
<adom> love finding out that my system rebooted so I lost my screen session...did I miss anything important? ;)
<adom> ...then you find out you have to fix something and need to reconnect...
<swift110-phone_> Hey adom
<swift110-phone_> Here is my latest audio.  http://hackerpublicradio.org/local/hpr2467.ogg
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-17
<swift110> hey all
<ChinnoDog> hi swift110_
<swift110_> hey ChinnoDog how are you
<ChinnoDog> I am fine. Working.
<swift110_> what were you trying to send me
<ChinnoDog> I'm trying to open a dcc chat window with you.
<swift110_> ok
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-18
<adom> swift110-phone_: you do a podcast?  what's it about?
<swift110-phone_> adom: I don't have a podcast I simply talk about.co
<swift110-phone_> Computer stuff when i post to hackerpublicradio
<adom> cool, what kind of stuff did you talk about in your recent episode
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-19
<swift110-phone_> Laptops adom
<swift110-phone_> You could listen to it of course lol
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-01-15
<swift110-phone__> hey
